
Should you have Bitcoin in Your Investment Portfolio? - sidko
http://btcgeek.com/bitcoin-in-your-investment-portfolio/
======
gcb0
No.

Early people got lucky as with any ponzi scheme that hits big. Nothing new.
Happened several times in history. Only difference with btc is that late
adoptors saw the ponzi potential and exploited it, since it's basically an
unregulated exchange. There wasn't a initiator like previous case to charge
someone easily.

Now, just buy a few when you need to play with it, but yours drugs, and be
gone.

~~~
dr_win
Time will tell. Bookmarking your comment.

